# 12 Week Scan on Monday - hand holding needed!!



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

I have my 12 week scan coming on Monday and even though I am trying not to, I am very nervous! I had a missed misarriage spotted at the 12 week scan in the spring, and while I realise this doesn't mean it will happen again, I still can't relax! BG etc has been fairly good, although it's a whole new learning curve when pregnant (normally control is great but am having to contend with a whole new range of body reactions etc). 
Any happy 12 week scan, especially after tricky starts, are very welcome! 
Thanks


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you all the very best for Monday. I'm sure it will be fine but can understand your worry. Make sure you let us know how it goes!


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

I will Helen, thank you! I am very nervous and scared but also excited. I guess the experience of the last 12 weeker cut deeper than I initially thought...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope everything goes well for you on Monday


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 1, 2011)

I was really nervous too - still am every time I go for a scan. I will be thinking of you and really hope it all goes well. X


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope all goes great on Monday Saurus x


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

helen, how many scans have you had...?


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 1, 2011)

I had the usual 12 week and 20 week scan. In addition I have had 2 extras so far to check the baby's size. They were at 28 weeks and 32 weeks. I have one more to go at 36 weeks and it's then I think they will firm up on when I will be induced (at the moment they are saying the 39th week which is between christmas and new year).


----------



## FM001 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck and hope everything works out for you


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

Yikes! Not long to go then! Very best of luck! x


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 1, 2011)

If you have any more questions, just ask away. I'm certainly no expert but happy to share my experience if it helps.


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

Oooh, Helen, I may well take you up on that! Thank you very much! Do I message you (rather than clog up the messageboards)?


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 1, 2011)

Messaging is fine with me!


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks - I'll get thinking and typing!


----------



## clashann (Dec 2, 2011)

good luck for your scan  I know exactly how you are feeling. I had a missed miscarriage in 2006, I went to my antenatal clinic where you get scanned whenever you go and all they saw was an empty sac, I was sent to the early pregnancy assessment unit where they confirmed a missed miscarriage. I was 11 weeks at the time but the embryo stopped developing at around 5-6 weeks 
On this pregnancy, the exact same thing happened and myself and my husband prepared ourselves for bad news, the week wait for my appointment at the early pregnancy assessment unit felt like years but when we got there, they found baby straight away  I am now currently 34 weeks pregnant and being induced in 4 weeks time with a rather large little girl lol.

So although you are nervous and we all worry about what is going to happen especially if you have had bad news in the past, it doesn't mean it will happen again. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on monday  xx


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 2, 2011)

Clashann, thank you ever so much for your lovely message. 

What happened to you is almost exactly what happened to me. They started to do the scan and there was just a sac, and then they found something 'about the size of a grain of rice' but no heartbeat. We still had to wait 9 VERY LONG days to go back for another to confirm, although I knew really that it was game over. I think if I had miscarried at 6/7 weeks it would have been sad but not the end of the world, I think in the very early days you almost half expect it (one in three etc etc), but to find out at the scan isn't something I'd wish on my worst enemy. 

I was then, after a whole day (11am till 7pm) at the hospital convicing them why I didn't want to take tablets and then come in two days later to 'push it out' into a bedpan so they could rummage through it (they said putting me under for all of five mins for a D&C was too high risk as I was diabetic and I might hypo - the tablet option is cheaper more like, but I thought it sounded horrrendous) booked in for a D&C the following Friday (close to three weeks after the first scan.) Instead, on the Wednesday I started to have awful contraction like pains and losing massive amounts of blood, so much so that my mum (whose house I was at at the time) called an ambulance (she's actually a nurse, so not prone to medical over-reactions). I then was admitted overnight and had to have a blood transfusion, a synthetic hormone drip and the several bags of saline IV too. Not an experience I want to repeat! 

Sorry to bring down the mood, but it was quite cathartic to write it down. I think I am worried the same scenario might happen again, even though I actually have no reason whatsoever to think it will. I do feel differently this time, but also get paranoid if I don't feel my symptoms are as strong as they were, say, the day before. I realise this is ridiculous but I can't help it! 

Anyway, thanks all for reading (if you got this far) and I will keep you all posted! 

xx


----------



## Monkey (Dec 2, 2011)

Babysaurus, I'm not surprised you're nervous - sounds like you've had an awful previous experience. Will be thinking of you on Monday, and hoping you get on well.

On scans, I had a 12 and 20 week, then 28, 32 and I think weekly after that til 38weeks. 

Another one happy to share experiences if that'll help. Can't promise I get on here every day with a 2year old around, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Monkey!


----------



## clashann (Dec 2, 2011)

Babysaurus said:


> Clashann, thank you ever so much for your lovely message.
> 
> What happened to you is almost exactly what happened to me. They started to do the scan and there was just a sac, and then they found something 'about the size of a grain of rice' but no heartbeat. We still had to wait 9 VERY LONG days to go back for another to confirm, although I knew really that it was game over. I think if I had miscarried at 6/7 weeks it would have been sad but not the end of the world, I think in the very early days you almost half expect it (one in three etc etc), but to find out at the scan isn't something I'd wish on my worst enemy.
> 
> ...




It sounds like you had a really rough time  I opted to wait on mine but after a week I couldn't bear it, still feeling pregnant but knowing I was not going to have a baby so I went and took the tablet option. Not a pleasant experience but I was petrified of being knocked out, hubby stayed with me throughout even though I spent most of my time in the toilet with my pan and I was back home by 6pm. This is my third pregnancy and the only pregnancy I felt very "odd" on was the miscarriage one, it felt completely different to my other pregnancies before or since so maybe that was a sign.

The paranoid feeling you get about symptoms doesn't change, I'm still like that and I only have 4 weeks to go lol.

Monday feels like a lifetime away but it will be here before you know it and you will get to see your LO for the first time  xx


----------



## rachelha (Dec 5, 2011)

Thinking of you today, really hope all is fine.
Rx


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello everyone and thank you all for the support! 
In short, it's alive! And 'a bit of a livewire' according to the sonographer! Everything all present and correct and I am so incredibly relieved it's not true! Downs risk is tiny according to the back of the neck and everything else is measuring up as it ought to be. 
And relaaaaaax....


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2011)

That is brillaint news baby and such a huge relief for you hun xx so pleased all is well


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 5, 2011)

yay  i'm glad everything is fine!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 5, 2011)

Great news


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Monkey (Dec 5, 2011)

Fab news! Excellent.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

Babysaurus said:


> Hello everyone and thank you all for the support!
> In short, it's alive! And 'a bit of a livewire' according to the sonographer! Everything all present and correct and I am so incredibly relieved it's not true! Downs risk is tiny according to the back of the neck and everything else is measuring up as it ought to be.
> And relaaaaaax....



Wonderful! Really happy for you


----------



## margie (Dec 5, 2011)

You must be so relieved. Glad to hear everything went OK.

Good luck with the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 5, 2011)

good now you can relax a little bit more congratulations  (what happen to you happen to me before having graham i was in hospital for 4 days )


----------



## KateR (Dec 5, 2011)

That's great news.


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks again all! It now seems quite surreal - bit like someone was playing a 'scan DVD' on a telly rather than showing what was going on 'in there'. Its such a relief though. 

Grahams mum, poor you! Four days? That sounds awful! Scary isn't it?


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 5, 2011)

i think loosing a baby wherever point of the pregnancy you are is one the saddest thing that a woman can experience  plus on top having your only child with diabetes as well


----------



## rachelha (Dec 5, 2011)

So glad to here all was well


----------



## clashann (Dec 6, 2011)

That's fab news  congratulations xx


----------



## ypauly (Dec 6, 2011)

That's great news.


----------

